# My Fog Chiller!!!!



## roblacey (Sep 10, 2010)

Here is a quick video of my the fog chiller box I made last year. It is based on the great design shared here by niblique71.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Perfection is sooo easy to recognize when you see it! That's awesome fog, man. What fogger are you using?


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

that looks great!!!! this year we will make a cooler as the fog went all over the first time we used a fogger lol


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Wow. That lays down nice.


----------



## BadMonkey (Sep 7, 2011)

Wow! Incredible. How does that hold up if you catch a breeze? I have a chiller, but the slightest wind really kills the effect.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is some kick-a$$ fogging going on there! Wow!


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Fine...fine...fine. ...hmpft. Guess I'm going to have to pencil in yet another project for next year. :biggrineton:

Until I saw this video, and the pictures that niblique71 posted of his fog rolling down his driveway, I never really grasped the full concept of how effective and awesome these chillers could be.

...dang. Will this ever growing list of projects ever end? :googly:
http://www.hauntforum.com/member.php?u=4493


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks for the "mention", it's Much appreciated. Awesome fog!!


----------



## curley (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice!! Soooo, what's the design? The "guts"?????


----------



## Volscalkur (Feb 15, 2010)

That is awesome! 
I'd love to see "under the hood" too, I'm planning on building one this year and with so many different plans to choose from I'd love to see how you got such a great effect! I'll have to see if I can find niblique's post you mentioned.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Volscalkur said:


> ...find niblique's post you mentioned...


Try this one: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=21589


----------



## roblacey (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks kids !!! 
As far as the Fog Machine goes.. Walmart... Just a $50 1500watt fog machine and Walmart fog juice.
I will post pics of the guts tonight.


----------



## weaz (Sep 11, 2010)

Mark me down for another one who would love to see the 'guts'. A chiller is the last thing on my list for this year.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

That sir, is a carpet-o-fog! Very impressive!

I see you're a fellow Canadian so we probably have a similar problems with getting fog to lay low... The cold weather!

How cold was it when you ran this test? Does the fog still lay low even during those chilly end of October Canadian evenings?

I had a garbage can chiller and the fog barely stayed on the ground... Just wondering


----------



## Volscalkur (Feb 15, 2010)

ouizul1 said:


> Try this one: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=21589


Thanks so much *ouizul1*!
I really appreciate the link.
I like that setup, fairly simple and looks like it will be more then adequate for my small fogger. Awesome *niblique71*!


----------

